# DirecTv app on iPad 1



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried to open the DirecTv app on my Ipad 1 and it would not open and said that I needed a software update from 2.0.15 to 2.2.8 and to go to the app store to update.
I go to the app store to update the app and I am advised that I need iOS 6 to update the app. Unfortunately, you cannot install iOS 6 on an iPad 1. Has DirecTv just rendered my old iPad useless for their app or am I missing something?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Birdieman30 said:


> I tried to open the DirecTv app on my Ipad 1 and it would not open and said that I needed a software update from 2.0.15 to 2.2.8 and to go to the app store to update.
> I go to the app store to update the app and I am advised that I need iOS 6 to update the app. Unfortunately, you cannot install iOS 6 on an iPad 1. Has DirecTv just rendered my old iPad useless for their app or am I missing something?


You do need iOS 6 or 7 to run the latest DirecTV App for iPad, so the original iPad won't work.

I was not aware you could no longer run the last version of the app that did work on the iPad 1, however.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did it say you had to update, or one was available?


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

When I try to open the app, I just get the spinning wheel and it says "Update Required". It will not not open at all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, iPad 1 will no longer be supported because of its OS restrictions.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And it doesn't get iOS 6+ because of lack of memory. I think it's the fastest device Apple has dropped support for, or at least close to it. They should have just started with the iPad 2.


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

But, but , but ... DirecTv told me I can watch DirecTv everywhere


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Birdieman30 said:


> When I try to open the app, I just get the spinning wheel and it says "Update Required". It will not not open at all.


Is it even possible that deleting the app from the iPad, then reinstalling it on synch could make it go?


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> And it doesn't get iOS 6+ because of lack of memory. I think it's the fastest device Apple has dropped support for, or at least close to it. They should have just started with the iPad 2.


Yes, the 256 MB of memory is a problem. I have constant crashes especially when online.


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Is it even possible that deleting the app from the iPad, then reinstalling it on synch could make it go?


I'll give that a try.


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Is it even possible that deleting the app from the iPad, then reinstalling it on synch could make it go?


No good. I deleted the app, then synched, the app reinstalled, but the same result, it will not open.


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> And it doesn't get iOS 6+ because of lack of memory. I think it's the fastest device Apple has dropped support for, or at least close to it. They should have just started with the iPad 2.


Yes, that was pretty fast for dropping support. I bought it just a little over 3 years ago.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn! Sorry. I've never experienced an app not working because newer ones are available, as long as I remained on the OS version I was on before.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> You do need iOS 6 or 7 to run the latest DirecTV App for iPad, so the original iPad won't work.
> 
> I was not aware you could no longer run the last version of the app that did work on the iPad 1, however.


as it was stated on the call, DirecTV had to drop iPad 1 support due to Apple restrictions


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Damn! Sorry. I've never experienced an app not working because newer ones are available, as long as I remained on the OS version I was on before.


iOS 7 changed many things...


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

peds48 said:


> as it was stated on the call, DirecTV had to drop iPad 1 support due to Apple restrictions


Not a big deal though, in all likelihood I will be dropping DirecTv support (not because of this issue) after the first of the year anyway. We've been DirecTv customers for 15 years, but we have to explore another source.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> You do need iOS 6 or 7 to run the latest DirecTV App for iPad, so the original iPad won't work.
> 
> I was not aware you could no longer run the last version of the app that did work on the iPad 1, however.





peds48 said:


> as it was stated on the call, DirecTV had to drop iPad 1 support due to Apple restrictions


Ya. I understand the Apple iOS restrictions re: the original iPad. I'm just surprised *birdieman *can't continue to run the 2.0.15 version he was running before, if I understood his post correctly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My surprise, too. 

It's sometimes difficult to reinstall an old app, as the new one is the one that comes up for installation.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> My surprise, too.
> 
> It's sometimes difficult to reinstall an old app, as the new one is the one that comes up for installation.


Ya. I wonder if 2.0.15 was simply notifying the OP an update was available, of if it wouldn't run _until _he updated, and once he did he was stuck? :scratchin


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ya. I wonder if 2.0.15 was simply notifying the OP an update was available, of if it wouldn't run _until _he updated, and once he did he was stuck? :scratchin


I got the message on my Blackberry, and couldn't run it until I upgraded the app. I think he ran into the same situation, though without the solution.


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

So glad I didn't pay anything for my iPad... Thanks (cr)apple for making a perfectly good device start to become obsolete already.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Camborita said:


> So glad I didn't pay anything for my iPad... Thanks (cr)apple for making a perfectly good device start to become obsolete already.


It makes me very thankful I held out until the iPad 2.


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

My iPad 1 was a Christmas gift from my company a few years ago, so that's why it didn't cost me anything. It just ticks me off that it's functionality is now reduced due to Apple's B.S.

Oh well, just gives me another reason (not that I really needed any though :sure: ) to continue to steer clear of Apple and go all Android!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

To add insult to injury, they just released a new iPad app today, with CoPilot functionality and GenieGo integration, for those who own the device already.

http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/2660-DIRECTV-App-for-iPad-adds-social-features-and-FINALLY-GenieGo

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-app-for-ipad/id421547368?mt=8


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Love my iPad Air. And the credit for trading in my previous iPad. :-]


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Camborita said:


> My iPad 1 was a Christmas gift from my company a few years ago, so that's why it didn't cost me anything. It just ticks me off that it's functionality is now reduced due to Apple's B.S.
> 
> Oh well, just gives me another reason (not that I really needed any though :sure: ) to continue to steer clear of Apple and go all Android!


Well, other than the DIRECTV app, what has been lost really from when it first came out? It does more now than it used to as far as I know, and its like anything else in this world,the new stuff requires more horsepower than the old stuff has.

Frankly, I wonder if they really expected iPads to rocket to the point that within the next couple years they will be as powerful or more so than any other computer including most desktops and laptops sold... I suspect they may have either underestimated how big apps would become, or they just needed a device to sell well as proof of concept and they needed to do it for a certain price to show they could have a good roi before they truly began to push the performance of it. I know my iPad two is beginning to slow finally, but then with as much change as there has been, I'm not surprised by it either. I figure within a year I'll have a new one.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the iPad 1 is 5 gens behind. how much more can we expect for such an old device?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess 3 1/2 years is old in electronics, but it seems much shorter than that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since these devices are being updated yearly, (sometimes even sooner, there was a gap of six moths from the iPad3 to the "new iPad or iPad 4 gen) we can expect these devices to "die" sooner


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

It's fine that they update the app such that it can only run on newer iPads running newer versions of ios; but they should let those who have an iPad 1 still run the old version of the app. The previous version ran fine on the iPad 1. Just let that version keep running without the new features. They can even say that it is "unsupported"; but still allow it to be used.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

FredZ said:


> It's fine that they update the app such that it can only run on newer iPads running newer versions of ios; but they should let those who have an iPad 1 still run the old version of the app. The previous version ran fine on the iPad 1. Just let that version keep running without the new features. They can even say that it is "unsupported"; but still allow it to be used.


I agree. Someone postulated that Apple's rules prohibited this, but I don't understand why, and suspect that's not true. 
In 25 years with Macintosh, obviously less with iPhones and Pads, I've never seen an app get killed while staying on the same OS.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

Two points.

First, it isn't Apples fault in app writers update their apps so that they are not usable on old iPads.

Second, I am very happy that Apple doesn't follow Microsoft's policy of making everything infinitely backwards compatible.

I have a first generation iPad. It is obsolete. I will be upgrading to the new iPad sooner rather than later.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> I agree. Someone postulated that Apple's rules prohibited this, but I don't understand why, and suspect that's not true.
> In 25 years with Macintosh, obviously less with iPhones and Pads, I've never seen an app get killed while staying on the same OS.


You are correct. I have several older versions of apps that still run on my first generation iPad, even though the latest versions of those apps can't.


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

Camborita said:


> It just ticks me off that it's functionality is now reduced due to Apple's B.S.
> 
> Oh well, just gives me another reason (not that I really needed any though :sure: ) to continue to steer clear of Apple and go all Android!


Yeah, I'm with you. Three years ago when Apple came out with the iPad, they should have checked with DirecTV before deciding on the hardware configuration. They (Apple) should have known that DirecTV was going to develop an app that required more hardware than they were providing. How rude of them.

But wait...the Android DirecTV app requires v.2.3.3. Sure hope you don't have an old piece of Android hardware and have to steer clear of them, too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

In other words, Mr. Camborita, it would appear it's not Apple's doing at all. If you have information to the contrary, do post!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> In other words, Mr. Camborita, it would appear it's not Apple's doing at all. If you have information to the contrary, do post!


I have to disagree.

from Apple website

*Make Your Apps Work Seamlessly with iOS 7*
December 17, 2013
Starting February 1, new apps and app updates submitted to the App Store must be built with the latest version of Xcode 5 and must be optimized for iOS 7. Learn more about preparing your apps by reviewing the iOS Human Interface Guidelines.

I guess Apple just killed the iPad 1 completely!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It might also be that they have done other things on the back end to their servers and the DIRECTV boxes that soon would have made the old app on the old iPads unable to work anyway, so it may not even matter if DIRECTV had let peope, keep using the old app for the moment.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I have to disagree.
> [background=rgb(246,246,246)]
> from Apple website[/background]
> [background=rgb(246,246,246)]
> ...


Well, as others have pointed out some older versions of apps still work on the iPad 1 that have newer versions for the new iPads so that's really not an issue IMHO that they want all new apps hitting the market to be fully ios7


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Well, as others have pointed out some older versions of apps still work on the iPad 1 that have newer versions for the new iPads so that's really not an issue IMHO that they want all new apps hitting the market to be fully ios7


is not only new apps, any updates to ANY app, must be iOS7 compatible. so the choice is

1. ANY new app MUST use iOS7
2. ANY updates to a current app submitted after 2/01/2014 must use iOS7
3. leave the app as is (for the <9%) and it will never update and create a new to support the 65% of iOS 7 penetration

I think the choice is obvious

http://www.cultofmac.com/256761/ios-7-reaches-70-penetration-on-ios-devices/


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> from Apple website
> 
> ...


Not at all. That doesn't support Apple taking action to make old apps not work on old OSes. I have to believe it's the app writer's decision to make them go obsolete.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Not at all. That doesn't support Apple taking action to make old apps not work on old OSes. I have to believe it's the app writer's decision to make them go obsolete.


again you can leave the app as IS, but in order to provide "stabilities" updates, or any other updates, after 2/01/2014 is it mandatory to make such update iOS 7 optimized.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

I have old versions of apps that still work fine with IOS 4. When the updates came out, the updater told me that the updates would not work with the older IOS, and to not update the app. On the other hand, some providers, including D* don't give you that option.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> again you can leave the app as IS, but in order to provide "stabilities" updates, or any other updates, after 2/01/2014 is it mandatory to make such update iOS 7 optimized.


I don't know what you're going on about: I am talking about 2013, not next year.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

peds48, on 23 Dec 2013 - 10:19 PM, said:


peds48 said:


> again you can leave the app as IS, but in order to provide "stabilities" updates, or any other updates, after 2/01/2014 is it mandatory to make such update iOS 7 optimized.


I don't know what you're going on about: I am talking about 2013, not next year.

because you quoted me on my post to this

peds48, on 23 Dec 2013 - 9:22 PM, said:


peds48 said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> from Apple website
> 
> ...


Not at all. That doesn't support Apple taking action to make old apps not work on old OSes. I have to believe it's the app writer's decision to make them go obsolete.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Many old apps willl work on IOS5 on the ipad1, but DirecTV's does not because it's a client/server based model. When you launch the app it goes out to DirecTV and checks if it is the latest version. If not, it is programmed to display an update is required and that's it.

Nothing is going to stop your iPad 1 from running calculator, safari, mail, etc...

DirecTV initially did this I think because of the jailbreak detection. They could defeat jailbreak detection but then DirecTV wanted to defeat the jailbreak detection routines and release an update. Problem is if people wouldn't update it would be a waste of DirecTV's time. So they made the app forcefully check for updates. However lately DirecTV hasn't changed any jailbreak detection, or the jailbreak detection program xcon has just gotten that good that it works 100%.

There could be a way around it, using fiddler or some proxy to return to the app that the current version IS current. However it will take a bit of packet sniffing and programming to alter the response values sent to the ipad app. I'm not so sure the jailbreak community will release a patch and spend much time on that old device either. 

I guess change your ipads like you change your tires on your car. Expensive hobby to get into, but I guess its the way of the world.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't see why having to be native iOS 7 will preclude it from being set
Up to also run on older machines too. Does it and why?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Guys, I have a couple of Pocket PCs and I can't get a damn thing to run on them!

And ask the current Android owners about compatibility!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I don't see why having to be native iOS 7 will preclude it from being set Up to also run on older machines too. Does it and why?


Because DEVs must built the app using Xcode5 to take advantage of the new iOS features. Apps made with Xcode5 are not compatible with with iOS5


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok I worded it wrong. Doesn't mean your old apps have to go away for old iOS versions. And think about what units don't work with ios7 anyway. Not many. 

And still I wonder if they could Put out two versions one for ios7 and one for older versions.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Have a similar issue because my iPad 2 is still running 5.xx. Didn't want to go to 6.xx because of the maps issue and by the time Google released their new maps app, I had forgotten about upgrading. Now I am stuck between not having the DirecTV app and upgrading to 7.suck. 

Should have upgraded to 6.xx when I could.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not go 7?


----------



## Shoub11 (Dec 25, 2013)

Besides the DTV app, I was not able to update 14 others that I have on my I Pad generation 1. This includes the App Store. The Apple Store app will not even work so DTV is just following the trend away from this unsupported and under powered device. I cannot wait to test drvie the refurbished gen 4 I Pad that I piurchased the other day.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Why not go 7?


I know people don't like the GUI changes, but what I've told people at the office is, if you are going to stay with apple, eventually you'll end up with ios 7 on a new device etc, so might as well get used to it now.

Not too long after it came out, we got alerts on our network as someone was trying to revert back to 6. Of course this was after the period where it was possible. She wasn't happy, but eventually got over it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Ok I worded it wrong. Doesn't mean your old apps have to go away for old iOS versions. And think about what units don't work with ios7 anyway. Not many. And still I wonder if they could Put out two versions one for ios7 and one for older versions.


Nope, not possible. you must build two apps


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shoub11 said:


> Besides the DTV app, I was not able to update 14 others that I have on my I Pad generation 1.


and that number will only keep getting bigger....


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Nope, not possible. you must build two apps


So why not do that? It's not like the code has to be created from scratch. What's the big deal? By one account, over 15M iPad1s have been sold---there's got to be some use for an app for them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think there just isn't an economic motivation to support the older iPad. Apple has made it hard to do, and DIRECTV wants to roll out new features. Even if they had two app versions, people would still complain that the older one didn't do everything they wanted.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jforkner said:


> So why not do that? It's not like the code has to be created from scratch. What's the big deal? By one account, over 15M iPad1s have been sold---there's got to be some use for an app for them.


just because 15M Ipad have been sold, it does not necessarily means that that many are still in use. I dare to say that at least half of them are in our landfills.....

Why not keep two apps, well is double the support...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jforkner said:


> So why not do that? It's not like the code has to be created from scratch. What's the big deal? By one account, over 15M iPad1s have been sold---there's got to be some use for an app for them.


In June, 96% of ios devices were on ios 6. Now of course when you are talking this many devices, 4% is a large number but still small in the grand scheme.

I got complaints when we started requiring a minimum of XP and Snow leopard for connecting into the office remotely. But a company sometimes just has to cut out support for a very small percentage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Why not go 7?


Don't like it. Some of the changes, especially to the Calendar drive me crazy. I could care less about the flat look or the fake leather etc. Plus I just can't see it as well.

I upgraded my work phone (4S) to it when it came out. Hated it so bad I went and bought my daughter a 5C so I could have her 4S which was still on 6.xx.

I am hoping by 8 they will have mellowed it a bit.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They didn't really change what the calendar does, so not sure what you mean there.

As for coloring, I found there's one key thing to do, change your background... I played and now im so used to it id probably go nuts if they went backwards. I don't expect it to really change either.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Herdfan said:


> Don't like it. Some of the changes, especially to the Calendar drive me crazy. I could care less about the flat look or the fake leather etc. Plus I just can't see it as well.
> 
> I upgraded my work phone (4S) to it when it came out. Hated it so bad I went and bought my daughter a 5C so I could have her 4S which was still on 6.xx.
> 
> I am hoping by 8 they will have mellowed it a bit.


so you like skeuomorphism. I am glad Apple run out of fake lather and fake green felt. with Jon Ivy at the helm, is it very doubly they will look back. this is the reason Scott Forstall is no longer in Apple....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's Sir* Jony Ive* to you! Or Sir Jonathon if you're formal.

:rolling:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to agree the color scheme (1) on IOS 7 sucks. You'd think they would offer a couple of others.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> That's Sir* Jony Ive* to you! Or Sir Jonathon if you're formal.
> 
> :rolling:


we are "buddies" so I get to call him Jon :righton:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I have to agree the color scheme (1) on IOS 7 sucks. You'd think they would offer a couple of others.


Yeah, I needed to alter my backgrounds to make it easier to read, it's not the most phot friendly for pages with apps. But I don't see the overall concept changing, maybe colors we can hope.


----------

